# MyUtility Program



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 11, 2011)

there are some tasks for which there are no softwares available (or you didnt find it). to that i develop some small programs, that fulfill my need without bloating my system res and do exactly what and how i want them to do.

some of them i created are :

>duplicate file remover
>chat bot for gmail and facebook
>mp3 player - play music at specific time of day and stop after specific no of repetitions
>batch renaming
>link generation/extractor and site crawler
>net speed sensor - will turn off computer if download/upload speed falls below threshold


did anybody had any such utils ?? please share !!


----------



## umeshtangnu (May 17, 2011)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> there are some tasks for which there are no softwares available (or you didnt find it). to that i develop some small programs, that fulfill my need without bloating my system res and do exactly what and how i want them to do.
> 
> some of them i created are :
> 
> ...



number 1 ,3,4, and maybe 5 are available rest dont know


----------



## sygeek (May 17, 2011)

@arpanmukherjee1: Interested in sharing it with us if it is designed to be publicly used?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 18, 2011)

which app do you want ?? will upload it for sure.

but not quiet to be public. the app fulfills my requirements. i believe i have posted download links for a few of them.

but still the aim of the thread is to share ideas that you have faced programmers and the algo/app you designed to get over it.


----------



## sygeek (May 18, 2011)

> >duplicate file remover
> >chat bot for gmail and facebook


Both of them would be helpful..


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 18, 2011)

OK here goes.

duplicate file remover 
chat bot
net speed sensor


----------



## sygeek (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I must say, the programs are really very good. You should post your programs here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/programming/126238-post-program-here-get-featured-digit.html


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 18, 2011)

thanks.
so you liked the programs. 

still you didnt share any of your ideas. want to share some programs of your own ????


----------



## mitraark (May 18, 2011)

Very Very NICE !!! And the Utilities are exactly what we require most nowadays,  well atleast for me 

I have had searched for applications for all of these , especially Renamer and Duplicate File Remover and have been using some freeware for doing these, 
I will try your applications and reply shortly.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 19, 2011)

^^ thanks

i recommend you (and others) to post +ve & -ve sides of the prog and extra features you can think of.
that wold be really helpful

EDIT:
included download links in my first post.


----------



## sygeek (May 25, 2011)

I use tonnes of autohotkey scripts for personal purposes, don't really think others will benefit from it.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 28, 2011)

what r you talking about ?? 
i use autohotkey myself. i didnt make any program thats already out there

which app is similar to autohotkey??


----------



## sygeek (May 29, 2011)

Here's a rephrase:
I create scripts with AutoHotKey for my personal purposes however they won't be beneficial for you guys.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 29, 2011)

error with DFRemover

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/6991/test2ade.jpg
*img801.imageshack.us/img801/585/test2bp.jpg

error is going like infinte loop , i had to close it with task manager

edit 

similar with C:\

*img34.imageshack.us/img34/8931/82428076.jpg


----------



## sygeek (May 29, 2011)

Run in administrator mode.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 29, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Run in administrator mode.



UAC is disabled long ago but tried , not working

*img824.imageshack.us/img824/7062/ssssssssssssn.jpg


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 29, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Here's a rephrase:
> I create scripts with AutoHotKey for my personal purposes however they won't be beneficial for you guys.



got that now!



Rajesh345 said:


> UAC is disabled long ago but tried , not working



download this file
put it in same directory as the exe.
if asked for admin password. type it in

as for other exception. i have to modify the code.
otherwise you can give search directory to be C:\subdir1\subdir2...


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 29, 2011)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> got that now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



added to same dir as FileSpider.exe located [C:\Users\username(removed)\Desktop\FileSpider]
it didnt ask for admin p/w
*img51.imageshack.us/img51/8818/23621400.jpg
*img33.imageshack.us/img33/3139/55550871.jpg
*img35.imageshack.us/img35/2654/81312584.jpg


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 29, 2011)

both errors are thrown by .net framework.

click the new link
does the exe have shield sign ??
if yes then one problem is solved 
if no then try disabling UAC again


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 29, 2011)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> both errors are thrown by .net framework.
> 
> click the new link
> does the exe have shield sign ??
> ...



*img691.imageshack.us/img691/9537/shie2ld.jpg
*img573.imageshack.us/img573/2561/shieldc.jpg

1) no shield 
2) tried  still error , shown on pic 2)
3) note none of the other programes from AV to advanced  VB , Photoshop never faced any UAC issues


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 29, 2011)

filespider-s_ver.rar

probably fixed _both_ errors. 2 archives in one. one should work.

if not i will have to ask for help. 
the reason is that OneClick authentication must be generated. .net does not give the capablity to run a program as admin and trust it at the same time. dont know why they did it.

also if UAC is disabled the prog must be authenticated. 

which OS r u using (version+build)


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 29, 2011)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> filespider-s_ver.rar
> 
> probably fixed _both_ errors. 2 archives in one. one should work.
> 
> ...




*FileSpider1*


*img864.imageshack.us/img864/893/newerr1.jpg
*img30.imageshack.us/img30/6055/newerr2.jpg



*FileSpider2*


*img199.imageshack.us/img199/15/23973714.jpg
*img580.imageshack.us/img580/6019/16853748.jpg
*img59.imageshack.us/img59/4645/57917640.jpg


Build #
*img651.imageshack.us/img651/2432/buildv.jpg

Win 7  64 bit  SP1 fully updated


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 29, 2011)

now thats just funny .........

i get to it later..


----------

